# When is enough, enough?



## bykfixer (Feb 9, 2020)

Perhaps this goes out to long term fans, or minimalists? Recovered flashaholics? 

Is enough, enough because nothing strikes your fancy? Perhaps you yawn at the latest offerings from SHOT Show? Is it because you just aint got anymore room? Maybe because you are out of money? To keep the peace in the home perhaps? Tired of dusting them all? 

For me it was just losing interest in adding more lights to my collection. Simply put, I had all I wanted. Yeah, one gets added here and there but the frenzy buy, buy, buy is no longer present. 

If enough is enough for you, how long did it take? 
3 years in my case. 

Thoughts please.


----------



## Modernflame (Feb 9, 2020)

I've also found equilibrium after about three years. I'm confident I have the best lights in the categories that interest me. Gone are all of the early fears about dings and scratches. Using my lights brings me joy every day, but I have zero interest in acquiring anything new. I can't claim that I'm reformed, though, at least not until I stop buying knives...


----------



## orbital (Feb 9, 2020)

+

Just last night I was thinking on how many light I own, they are scattered all over the place because I really don't want to hunt for light.
..so I'm not sure.
Over the last 15 years a good 25% of my lights have been sold or given away;; so right now from aaa up to 26650 powered---- I maybe have 25 in my collection.
Is that alot, depends on who you talk to. _ J. Leno might have an interesting answer on collections & what's enough.
_
There are at least 4 brand new lights ready for gifts in my collection
_*Giving lights away helps the cause...* _


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 9, 2020)

You know I must have not turned the corner yet. I have plenty. Lots it fact. And quite honestly I could cut my collection in half and have all the lights for any situation that I might need for the rest of my life. But I’m still buying. Still putting Dropins and hosts together. I’m always looking for something better or longer lasting and tougher etc etc. guess I haven’t found it or maybe I’m still just a kid and like new toys. 😁


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 9, 2020)

It’s never gonna be enuf!!! I want them all!!!! I only had 2 malkoff drop ins the last 20 years one for a mag charger and something else I don’t remember. I bought my first malkoff flashlight around March and have been soaking them up ever since. Woohooooo! A new tangent to my collection.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 9, 2020)

I check Malkoff’s site two times a day looking for his new models to show up. It must be close! It has to be close!😂😂


----------



## richbuff (Feb 9, 2020)

Due to continuing advances in technology that allows so much beam performance in smaller flashlights, and more beam performance and improved beam profile per given size flashlights, enough has not happened yet. I am up to a total of 30 real performance lights, including five on order. I just got a bigger safe to store them in


----------



## orbital (Feb 9, 2020)

+

Just remembered something::
Ordered up a bunch of 5Ah Samsung 21700 batteries on sale from illum, yet I don't have any 21700 lights 


Safe to say, I'v conceded the idea that I may have to get a couple 21700 lights lol
Soooo, right back to the original question


----------



## scout24 (Feb 9, 2020)

I went from aquiring and deciding what worked for me to refining the collection. Yes, I admit to it being a collection not just a few here and there for various needs. Took me longer than you, but everyone has their own journey. I'm happy with where things are now. I don't knee jerk reflex an "I'll take it" post anymore if there's something I like... 😁


----------



## dan05gt (Feb 9, 2020)

I am always on the hunt for the perfect light - beam quality, reliability, reasonable size, does not get uncomfortable to hold when used on max brightness, maintains maximum brightness for extended periods, easy to carry in a pocket, long battery life....I have found that takes many different lights and I am always looking for the next one to close the gap. The buying goes in waves. Probably going on to 14 years now. I have given away more than I currently own, and I do know that those whom I have given a Surefire, Streamlight, Maglite, Fenix, etc. appreciate the difference in a good quality light.


----------



## richbuff (Feb 9, 2020)

dan05gt said:


> ... I am always looking for the next one to close the gap. ...


That is how I first got into needing multiple lights. The gap between the Four-Sevens MMU-X3 and the Niwalker MM15. The gap between the Eagletac SX25L3 and the Meteor M43. The gap between the Fenix TK75 and the Acebeam K70. The gap between.... ... ... ... .



> ...I have given away more than I currently own...


That is very spiritual, another reason to be not done yet. I have not given away that many, but the first mention on my witnessed and notarized will, before my real property, is who gets my flashlight collection.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 9, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Recovered flashaholics? If enough is enough for you, how long did it take?
> 3 years in my case.



I have been a member here since 2007 and called it quits in 2016. My interest had started to wane a few years before, mainly moving towards mods etc. 

BUT now I'm back .... maybe ... maybe not ..


----------



## asdalton (Feb 9, 2020)

I go through cycles of not buying anything for a while, and then buying quite a few new lights and selling some old ones.

The LED technology isn't changing as fast as it was in 2005-2010. Now I'm usually looking for a better interface rather than chasing the brightest emitter.


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2020)

The last thing for me to buy is an m61 219b v3(not shipped yet). My buying has certainly slowed, i know i have more than enough for several lifetimes. I am content with my work lights, have enough back up headlamps. But still keep an eye out, the new fenix headlamp is tempting, but cool ss40 saves me money. 

I still keep an eye out here and there for the odd surefire, but crazy output chinese lights have little interest these days. Dont get me wrong, they still impress me, but i know that the higher the output, the shorter its going to last thanks to something called physics. I also know i probably need 300lm for 98% of my uses, be it work, walking dog, scanning around house etc. So as much as 100000lm and 2kcd impresses, i just dont need or care for it. Give me a good quality useful reliable beam, its enough.

My love for triples and quads still is strong, the p60 format and decent hosts. So in this area still, some could be added. These days i am enjoying reading up and checking the new gear out others buy, more than buying myself.


----------



## CHNeal (Feb 10, 2020)

Life forced me to cut back to one light one knife and one gun a couple years ago. At first it was very strange but as the time went by it somehow became rather comforting in an odd way. Now recently I have found myself on a rather substantial buying spree and I must be honest, I woke up this morning with some regrets. I was fine those couple years with the quality tools I had in my pocket, all the rest is just gravy and gravy makes you fat! I can say that with certainty have just lost my 100th pound. So today I can say that I’m going to take another hard look at what I have and evaluate use vs want and make some cuts or at the very least call it good.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 10, 2020)

When is enough, enough?
That's a good question. Some will require more or less than others, but the basic rules may apply (at least for me)

Perhaps it is when you have sufficient lights and batteries to get you though any particular planned (or unplanned but somewhat possible) activity. For example, that which introduced me to CPF and my initial buying spree, was because my son and I were going to join a wooded area SAR team. Therefore, a flooder, a thrower, and headlamp for each, and sufficient batteries to get us through a night and a little more. 

Another activity may be to prepare for a power outage. For that just about any ceiling bounced light and a headlamp will do the trick (with sufficient batteries).

Camping: One may want dedicated camping lights packed and ready to go. (go bag)
When camping I like to bring a couple of extra SAR lights in case a kid goes missing. Fortunately they have never been needed.
But otherwise, my go-to light is typically a Convoy S2+ 18650 and a D25A AA (as back-up) A headlight, and a low output tent light ( a S2+ with biscotti firmware and a diffuser).

Car light or three (especially at least one red diffuser cone). Again... extra's to give away to others who may need one to assist at a scene of a crash or whatever. Therefore typically relatively inexpensive ones.

Additional lights scattered around the house, basement, garage, and additional plug into the outlet auto on power failure lights also scattered around.

Once I obtained that and discovered that I had more than that, I became really hard-pressed to buy another light. I think I am at the point of one in, one out. If I buy one, I have to give one away. Already too many of my lights are just wasting away in a drawer, or a box in the closet.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 10, 2020)

Like my other obsessions, knives and multitools, I have yet to get to the "I have enough" stage. I will go several months without buying a light, due to temporary waning interest, but all of a sudden something comes along that brings it back!!  For example, before the holidays I saw a great deal on a Lumintop FW3A. I had been eying it for a while, then pulled the trigger when I was able to get it at around $30.00. At first I did not care for it. It was quirky and got hot too quickly. I was able to resolve most of its issues, got used to the UI, and now I own 4 Anduril lights!! I also got several more during the holiday break. Now I seem to be settling into a dormant mode for lights, but have been busy buying traditional pocket knives, which I used to only collect when I started. It is kind of a brutal circle!!


----------



## orbital (Feb 10, 2020)

+

Been thinking about this & there need to be full disclosure regarding my posts, my light collection & this thread.
(knowing I may get a 1 month 'time out')

I'v never purchased a Modified light, Custom light, Surefire or HDS.
Why am I saying this,, it's a genuine factor on my light collection & investment

*If Surefire makes a 21700 light using a XHP35 HI (w/ deep reflector) that has flat regulation.. it could be my last light.*


----------



## LED Monkey (Feb 10, 2020)

When is enough, enough? Good question grass hopper! Well I definitely have slowed down on buying new lights after buying lights at a quicker pace for the first 3 or 4 years, the last 3 or 4 years I still have been getting some lights but I'm more picky nowadays. 
Another question could be "what is it you're looking for in your next light" and why?
Ask your self that grass hopper:thinking: .


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 10, 2020)

Outside of adding classic incans to my collection, I've had enough for a couple of reasons. For the most part, I was buying lots of lights because there used to be a real need for more lumens and more runtime from LED flashlights. I've found that 500 lumens is more than enough for all of my pocket light applications. Then the runtimes got better. So, now that I have the brightness level I need with the run-times I need, I don't really see a need to keep chasing down new lights. I'm good with what I've got. And actually for the most part I've just been using my incan's anyway. I EDC a surefire EDCL1-T which is everything I've been chasing in a light since LED flashlights became popular. The other two lights I use every day are two incan 6Ps.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm still open to new things if they meet my criteria, but I find I already own those that do. For me, I'm more concerned now with features & ergonomics that fit me than I am with additional output. I'm not a fan of rechargeables (which seem to be the trend) which helps with my flashlight triage. When I see most of the new offerings I get a case of the yawns.


----------



## PolarLi (Feb 10, 2020)

The reason I stopped buying high performance LED lights many years ago, is the fact that nothing great and revolutionary has come on the market for what, 5 years?
They still have the same heat issues, low runtimes, and the throwers just keep getting bigger. it's the same old all the time. 
The manufactures need to start thinking outside the box, or in this case, outside the tube! With no revolution on the LED or battery horizon any time soon(?) they need to start looking at new materials and new form factors to get my attention.


----------



## staticx57 (Feb 10, 2020)

asdalton said:


> I go through cycles of not buying anything for a while, and then buying quite a few new lights and selling some old ones.
> 
> The LED technology isn't changing as fast as it was in 2005-2010. Now I'm usually looking for a better interface rather than chasing the brightest emitter.



Have you looked at some of the high CRI offerings? That is something that has advanced greatly in the past few years.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2020)

I kept purchasing lights thinking it would become my new favorite. Something else would soon come along and my brain would think "oh look, a new favorite." I ended up with a whole bunch of favorites collecting dust. One day I just decided to turn off the incoming stream and rotate my selection(s) for a while and so far have chosen not to turn it back on.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 11, 2020)

There is no such thing as enough, enough. It goes from not enough to too many. The problem comes in when the too many becomes not enough, and the cycle continues. 'Just' one more is a popular phrase too.


----------



## pageyjim (Feb 11, 2020)

I seem to be at the stage where I buy a light or two every year maybe. Plus I am living in a different area where I don't get to use the bigger lights as often. My attention also sways between my other interests which are knives and pellet guns.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 11, 2020)

Personally, if I get to a point where I dont use all the lights I have...there is no need to acquire more. For example, all the lights I have are in my signature. Of those lights, some I use infrequently...which tells me I have more than I need so I dont need any more. The lights I have have never failed me and I have a primary and a backup light for every job I perform. Not sure what I would even do with more backups. 

The last light I purchased was the Sofirn C01, which despite being the least expensive light I own at under $6, is my favorite. 

If I were to ever have a light fail I would get a replacement, probably the highest CRI version of that light and definitely only neutral tinted or warmer.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 11, 2020)

When is enough, enough? 

"Well, you know, if it's enough already and I just want to get some sleep." 
- Cosmo Kramer 

Joking aside; Enough is enough when you come to the realization that purchasing another light, knife, watch, etc etc won't result in lasting contentment or happiness.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 11, 2020)

Comes and goes for me.I gave up on finding THE light, that is just a never ending quest anyway.I do enjoy having a variety of lights too choose from though and if something comes along that catches my eye I may get it.Don't mind relegating unused lights to my collection since I am both a collector and flashoholic. The collector in me is always on the look out for older and discontinued lights but I try and stay in a reasonable price range.

I do derive some satisfaction from my rather large collection but CG is right that a purchase will not result in long lasting satisfaction and happiness. If your mindset is "I just need to get X or Y light then I am good" you will probably end up in a never ending purchase cycle looking for the next thing when the initial happiness of that purchase wears off. It is an easy trap to fall into but doesn't end up leaving you satisfied in the long run.


----------



## wicky998 (Feb 12, 2020)

i, like most people have "duties" or "purposes" of all my lights 

outside(dog walking), working, edc, bedside, tactical

but with me i have several for each category say roughly 3-5

each time i need a light for that task i have options to choose from 

say size, weight, output, activation etc

i experiment with each light individually and then decide where it should be placed if i dont order it for a specific task to begin with

each specifc category of lights say tactical for instance are all near the same, high output single mode lights but of different sizes, tints etc

i may want a bigger brighter light for a coat in the winter than that of a summer night to the show with my wife.

i give each category time to build and experiment to what i like and use the most , if one particular light isnt being used in a said category it gets put in a collection case(pelican) 

to eventually sell or trade possibly lego if its possible

so right now im my life of flashlights there is never "enough"

i constantly look for something new or exciting to work and fittle with. i enjoy trying new things and experimenting 

its helps me sink into the hobby more ig, stay envolved more ,

rather than jjust looking to get one perfect light as if thats ever going to happen 

im sure one day my groups of lights will be perfect but until then ill continue to dish out hard earned cash for illumination devies 


Wicky

edit: this is a really nice thread BF :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 12, 2020)

Conversely - 

What good is a collection if it doesn't grow? 
- Raymond Reddington


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 13, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Just remembered something::
> Ordered up a bunch of 5Ah Samsung 21700 batteries on sale from illum, yet I don't have any 21700 lights
> ...


----------



## jayflash (Feb 14, 2020)

I just don't know what happened recently. For the past ten years, or so, I was down to zero or one new light per year. In the past two months I caught up and got six, including one headlight. They were smaller, twice (or more) as bright, and do more tricks than what I had for EDCs. Maybe I had to catch up with with technology.


----------



## CHNeal (Feb 19, 2020)

Well I took that hard look... sold every light except an HDS, sold every knife except a small Sebenza and every gun except my G43x that I carry everyday and I’m done. If Henry ever builds a AA version of the worlds best light I’ll buy it but in till then I’m out!
Thank CPF and goodbye.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 19, 2020)

CHNeal said:


> Well I took that hard look... sold every light except an HDS, sold every knife except a small Sebenza and every gun except my G43x that I carry everyday and I’m done. If Henry ever builds a AA version of the worlds best light I’ll buy it but in till then I’m out!
> Thank CPF and goodbye.



:wave: Bye. Thanks for leaving us only being able to wonder if the great sell-off made you happy.


----------



## bignc (Feb 19, 2020)

Agree to some extent with CHNeal. But also with Chauncey- ARE YOU HAPPY? (ETA, and safe!)

For me, enough guns and lights and knives and tools (actual plus camping equipment, etc) came when I had enough for me and a backup- AND the same for my wife and children. Some things I have spare parts for and some I have duplicates.... where I got in trouble is buying TONE of wear parts for my guns but not enough ammo to wear them out- and not enough space to store that much ammo. SO, I usually buy the weapon or tool and the top 3-5 items that break on it or wear out (springs, MIM parts for glocks for example and O-rings and lenses for flashlights but for chargers, duplicates.... So 3-4 single cell Xtar and 3 multi cell chargers as well as 3-4 that do Nimh also....) And then lots of batteries and bullets.

If space or finances dictated, I could go down 2-3 of everything for each of the family and myself. 2-3 guns, 2-3 knives and 2-3 lights for example. I have a good tent for me, one for the daughter and each son and a back-up. But lots of alternate shelter options. Same line of thinking for cooking and backpacks and power and hand tools.... 

As much as this probably sounds like a lot, I pare down whenever possible and OFTEN upgrade and replace. At some point, you hit diminishing marginal returns- how much more accurate does a handgun need to be than my Glock 17 or Sig 226? Do I need a $500 EDC knife or flashlight because it's pretty? But would I spend that if I got exponentially better performance....


Its difficult to answer this straight. I have friends that only have some of these things for themselves and will let the kids decide when they grow up. I don't disagree with that logic- but I do want to have options for them!


----------



## richbuff (Feb 19, 2020)

CHNeal said:


> ... ... ...
> ... ...Thank CPF and goodbye.


I saw by searching your posts that 'life played its cards' and 'life forced you to...', so I am guessing that you were required to respond to some untoward exigency in life. I can tell by your posts that you really love classic lights. May God bless you and keep you well!


----------



## archimedes (Feb 19, 2020)

CHNeal said:


> .... Thank CPF and goodbye.





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :wave: Bye. Thanks for leaving us only being able to wonder if the great sell-off made you happy.





richbuff said:


> I saw by searching your posts that 'life played its cards' and 'life forced you to...', so I am guessing that you were required to respond to some untoward exigency in life. I can tell by your posts that you really love classic lights. May God bless you and keep you well!



Yes, we often joke around here on CPF, but it can sometimes be difficult to sense tone from plain text.

I too hope that you are well, and that your current lights continue to fulfill your needs for illumination :candle:

Hopefully, your absence will be brief .... CPF will be ready to welcome you back anytime[emoji106]


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 19, 2020)

CHNeal - Congratulations on losing that 100th pound. That's a big achievement right there.

I, too, hope your absence will be brief and that you'll still get some enjoyment just reading about lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2020)

Eh, he'll be back. Remember one is none. Even if it's an HDS.


----------



## dan05gt (Feb 20, 2020)

HDS does have a AA version so he will definitely be back.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 23, 2020)

There was a time maybe 3-4 years ago that I didn’t get on here for must of been 2 years. Not really sure what happened. Kids, work, a wife that did nothing and got hooked on drugs? IDK but then one day I came on and have been on here every day. Have tripled my collection and don’t see me going anywhere. Life is funny. BTW the only thing that has changed in my life is now I have my kids with me 24/7 and wife has moved out. 🤔🤔😁


----------



## wweiss (Feb 23, 2020)

@thermal - Thanks for the personal share. Not too far off from my own tale, although I’ve not been on cpf as long as you... Collection has been increasing by disturbing amounts.


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 23, 2020)

Collecting is like belly button lint. As long as you get rid of some once in a while, you’ll be fine.


----------



## carrot (Feb 24, 2020)

Enough was enough until I emerged from hibernation to discover that 18650s are practically commodity batteries now and lights powered by them are offered by every manufacturer under the sun.


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey Carrot! Welcome back bro.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 24, 2020)

+ one.

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 24, 2020)

CARROT! A sight for sore eyes. :welcome:


----------



## Burgess (Feb 24, 2020)

Carrot is Back ! ! !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## Weld Inspector (Feb 25, 2020)

I love my lights but i feel lile social media and the edc trend has opened the doors to many many more people that are just out for buying the next expensive toy to show off on social media.

It pains me to see more and more people talking about purchasing thier lights thru FB and i worries me as it seems like there is less movement thru the sales threads here.

Idk its almost as if the purity of what was our thing isnt there anymore.

I still look almost daily but i haven't purchased anything new in awhile

Im sure the makers are happy bigger audience means more sales and i am happy for them. It just pains me to know that my niche hobby is getting diluted a bit by pocket dump pics on insta and FB groups getting word on new lights before it makes it to the forum. We were in the know before and now it seems we are behind.

FIXER i know this thread was about when we have big enuf collections, im sorry if me getting this of my chest isnt what was hoped for.


----------



## carrot (Feb 25, 2020)

nbp said:


> Hey Carrot! Welcome back bro.





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> CARROT! A sight for sore eyes. :welcome:





Burgess said:


> Carrot is Back ! ! !
> 
> 
> :twothumbs
> _



Hey guys, it's nice to see all these familiar names still around. It is a little overwhelming to play catch-up! My dresser at home is covered in new lights. 

I have been lurking around on some of the other forums and reddit. It's incredible what you can get what we would have paid hundreds of dollars just a few years ago. I guess that's really all technology, but it feels like flashlights made an incredible leap since I've been gone.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 29, 2020)

I bought one flashlight from social media. It was listed here in the wts customs and I don't lurk there. But I ended up doing the communication through here after finding out it was listed here. 

One day the ocd voices turned off. I suppose that was the day "enough is enough".


----------



## DJ Wolf (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't know about enough, but it slowed way down. I wasn't getting the excitement like I did in the early days, when the Arc aaa made carrying a reliable led edc light that used regular batteries possible. Various lights have came and went, but I just ordered a Mcgizmo, been wanting one of his lights for a decade. This is the most excited I've been for a light in years!


----------



## Poppy (Feb 29, 2020)

Darn! I just bought an LED Solitair.
I guess I didn't have enough


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 29, 2020)

Pressing like button Poppy.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 29, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Pressing like button Poppy.


LOL... I'm gonna do it again, but to send one to my Dad, then I'm done! I promise! 
You know, this started with the "no more mags at HD" thread.


----------



## Kuroyuki (Mar 1, 2020)

Setting my priorities between needs and wants. Also found my thrower and flood EDC (a Malkoff MD2 HOT and a Zebralight SC64) which I am sure will last for years. 

Also, the high cost of shipping for my wants helped me to control my impulse to buy.


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 1, 2020)

I used to post here all the time and I had many flashlights. I would purchase at least two or three a month. 

Now I seem to be on the verge of being satisfied with the following:

Several Nitecore Tube lights
A Petzl Zipka 300 headlamp
Brite strike Executive penlight
Malkoff 2AA MDC neutral
& arriving shortly a Malkoff AA MDC neutral and Malkoff MDC 2AA Cool. I also have the steel bezels ordered for each light. 

I think I know exactly what I need so have been able to fit each niche with a specific light. It is a good place to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## turkeydance (Mar 1, 2020)

three things:

1. not "there" yet with flashlights. tech keeps getting better and cheaper. back in the day, i thought i was through during the Maglite-era...then came LED's.
2. since knives were mentioned: the only knives i buy are for gifts. i have enough unless there is damage, loss, etc.
3. also guns were brought up. i buy for investment. 12 years ago AR's went from $400 to $1000 each. it could happen again.


----------



## Tony Rama (Mar 2, 2020)

Enough never comes because the horizon is always getting further away. Modern consumer society loves suckers like us. I also have a problem with watches, hi-fi and tools.


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 2, 2020)

When you order batteries before having the lights you are in Hotel CPF for sure


----------



## MX421 (Mar 6, 2020)

It probably took about 2 to 3 years to 1) figure out and get lights for all task categories and then 2) to optimize the search to get the best light for each category and to focus on the category most important. After that, I have just looked at the newer models and make the determination if the new features are worth it to me. Its rarely now that i obtain more just to collect any more. My budget for lights has changed dramatically as well, so that may also be a factor. I tend to look at the used lights on here as well and sometimes deviate from this criteria...


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 7, 2020)

MX it sounds like 1) you ran out of new categories that needed a lighting tool. 
2) your formerly flashlight dough now goes to another hobby/interest where new categories require new (insert hobby here) regularly, which leaves less dough for flashlights. 
Yup sounds about normal for many of us around here.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Mar 8, 2020)

Best EDC ever is a NW Quark 123^2... then I got into throwers...


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Mar 8, 2020)

MarNav1 said:


> When you order batteries before having the lights you are in Hotel CPF for sure


Lol then you sell the lights and are like damn I need to use these batteries or they will go bad...


----------



## MX421 (Mar 8, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> MX it sounds like 1) you ran out of new categories that needed a lighting tool.
> 2) your formerly flashlight dough now goes to another hobby/interest where new categories require new (insert hobby here) regularly, which leaves less dough for flashlights.
> Yup sounds about normal for many of us around here.



Nah, you can't just make up categories. All of my lighting needs are met currently (actually with backups in most departments). I keep looking at the market though to see if there are any developments that would change that of course, but not so far. I had shifted to trying to get everything in lower tints and higher CRI, but after upgrading a few categories to those emitters, i have halted for now. Usually i would agree with you on the shifting of hobbies, but that hasn't happened. I do have other stuff going on though unrelated to either though so in a way that might be along the same lines as a hobby shift.


----------



## Poppop66 (Mar 8, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> I kept purchasing lights thinking it would become my new favorite. Something else would soon come along and my brain would think "oh look, a new favorite." I ended up with a whole bunch of favorites collecting dust. One day I just decided to turn off the incoming stream and rotate my selection(s) for a while and so far have chosen not to turn it back on.



It's kinda nice to appreciate what you have. What's that old saying? Happiness is wanting everything you have, not having everything you want. Maybe that's when enough is enough.


----------



## tom q vaxy (Mar 9, 2020)

in the cycling world, the correct amount of bicycles to own is "N + 1", where N represents the number of bikes you currently own.

modify formula to suit your conditions.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 9, 2020)

MX421 said:


> Nah, you can't just make up categories. All of my lighting needs are met currently (actually with backups in most departments). I keep looking at the market though to see if there are any developments that would change that of course, but not so far. I had shifted to trying to get everything in lower tints and higher CRI, but after upgrading a few categories to those emitters, i have halted for now. Usually i would agree with you on the shifting of hobbies, but that hasn't happened. I do have other stuff going on though unrelated to either though so in a way that might be along the same lines as a hobby shift.



My hobby shifted too. My new hobby is watching bills get smaller and collecting $20 bills instead of toys. 
True, the lighting world does seem platued (sp?) right now.


----------



## bonC (Mar 9, 2020)

I have more then enough for sure. Forums like here and BLF make me to buy flashlights I actually don't really need. As long as I can stay away from the forums then I'm good, unfortunately I came back couple of months ago and I have bought since then couple of ZL, BLF LT1 and one Nitecore SRT is on the way.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 10, 2020)

I have that problem too lol. That's why I only come to CPF during the winter when I am bored and have extra funds. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 11, 2020)

Oddly these end up being some of my favorite threads Because while the “thing” (flashlight,knife, whatever) is cool, looking at why we obsess and buy and sell is even more fascinating. It’s always the same process. Find a new thing/hobby that is interesting, get overly involved and spend a silly amount of time and money on it, and then, if you’re lucky realize that more doesn’t make you happier. I say YOU but I can only speak for myself. I can tend to be obsessive about things to a fault and while I still struggle a bit with it I’ve come to recognize the pattern and I know what the general outcome will be. Done it with camera gear, watches, flashlights, and knives. The forums tend to lead you to the “get them all!” mentality, but I’ve found that the less is more approach works better for me. A few E01s, 1 aa light and a Maglite is where I’ve landed. Yes the desire still creeps in to get more but now I can recognize that I’ve been There and done that and it’s just a never ending cycle. Great thread Mr. Fixer! For the time I’ve been on this forum you have been someone whose posts I’ve always looked forward to reading and whose opinion I’ve valued.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks GG.

Your post (#72) was pretty profound. Caused to go "hmmmm, now why didn't I think of that 200 flashlights, 47 knives, 18 cameras and 4 cars ago?" lol


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 11, 2020)

gurdygurds said:


> Oddly these end up being some of my favorite threads Because while the “thing” (flashlight,knife, whatever) is cool, looking at why we obsess and buy and sell is even more fascinating. It’s always the same process. Find a new thing/hobby that is interesting, get overly involved and spend a silly amount of time and money on it, and then, if you’re lucky realize that more doesn’t make you happier.




I'm exactly the same way. I have many hobbies and I do the same thing with all of them. Get super into them, spend all my money on them, make sure I have way more than I could ever use, get tired of that hobby, find another, repeat. Now I am old enough to be circling back to hobbies that I've previously moved on from. Flashlights were a thing for me about 10-12 years ago, and then again starting about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 11, 2020)

I've reached the point where I say to myself, you've enough. Now, I only buy lights that really add something to the collection. That can be a special/limited edition or a special led version.
All the things I need a light for, I've covered 2 or 3 times. And indeed, hobbies shift.

I might even start selling lights, just to make room.


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 11, 2020)

This may have already been said, but basically there is no 'enough'. It goes directly from 'not enough' to 'too much'. Unfortunately, most times that 'too much' will turn into a new 'not enough' and the cycle continues.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 11, 2020)

Over the last four years or so I have been buying various lights to see what works for me and selling the ones that didn't.
I've ended up with a small stable of about a dozen quality lights that do exactly what I want them to do.
Me being me, I've had to rebuild a few of them, even the very expensive ones, to get what I want. But now that's done I feel content.
I've never had the urge to have the latest and greatest of anything, computers, audio gear etc, so am completely immune to calls for me to upgrade to the latest devices.
One thing that slowed me down was realising that anything without a Nichia emitter was a no go and limiting the field substantially.
I don't think that I've bought a new light, other than as a gift in the last year, and I'm happy with that.
P


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 11, 2020)

peter yetman said:


> ...I don't think that I've bought a new light, other than as a gift in the last year, and I'm happy with that.
> P



https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/happiness-and-health

"The least happy people were almost three times as likely to develop the common cold compared to their happier counterparts"

So...if you're happy with your flashlight clap your hands!


----------



## richbuff (Mar 11, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/happiness-and-health
> 
> [FONT=&]"The least happy people were almost three times as likely to develop the common cold compared to their happier counterparts"
> 
> So...if you're happy with your flashlight clap your hands![/FONT]


I have not had a cold in four years. I used to get four colds per year, because I operate a local community meeting hall, and I interact with over a hundred people daily. I went vegan four and a half years ago, I lost 75 pounds four years ago, and I am 60, slim, with large muscles from working out two hours daily, 7 brisk hilly miles walked every day for four years. The greater happiness comes form spiritual things; after that, secondarily, comes secondary happiness from people, places and things. Of those three, people are first, and things are last. Of all daily physical things, flashlights are more spiritual than almost all other daily physical things. 

The only time that enough flashlights are enough for me is when I am taking daily action on the 12 steps of Flashoholics Anonymous. I currently, and for a while, will not be, because I am, and I will be adding flashlights to my collection that have SBT90.2 emitters, W2.1 emitters, and LEP emitters. 



-------------
This is a test of my future signature: X65GT: Still rocks!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 11, 2020)

When is enough, enough? 

Now is enough ........ until Foursevens brings a new light to market.  

Or Vinh offers a modified 4Sevens I can afford.  

Becoming a one company purchaser has helped with the  addiction.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 11, 2020)

re: the post of richbuff
Delightful to read about this aspect of your life. It is not often we discuss spiritual and flashlights in the same sentence; fantastic. As an educator, we were recently teaching about food webs, with the light of the sun providing the energy for producers (such as grass and other edible plants) that are in turn eaten by consumers, which are eaten by other consumers, which eventually are eaten by decomposers and so on. And if you think about it, the photons coming from our portable light makers are something like the source of (almost all) life on this precious blue planet. How spiritual is that? 
In addition, this community called CPF is just a great addition to the life behind this keyboard. An enormous *Thank You* to the greatness of our moderators, administrators, and all the volunteers who make this possible. One can never get enough of flashlights like this, right?


----------



## strideredc (Mar 12, 2020)

I got a Q8 the other day and really like it but I am not chasing the million lumen goal. Quality, adaptability and cool (for me) are what i am after... that means old surefires HDS (I had one of the very first Henry made). 

I think like most things your tastes change over time. I have nothing but a cursory interest in all these lights coming out almost every day...

This prompts me to post my own question as to who is buying all of these light?!?


----------



## richbuff (Jan 6, 2021)

Now that I have upgraded my collection of extra large dedicated throwers, large dedicated throwers, medium and small dedicated throwers, extra large power throwers, large power throwers, extra large pure flooders, large pure flooders, medium pure flooders, small pure flooders, small single cell single emitter and single cell multiple emitter lights to SBT90.2 emitter, I have a thought that I have enough right now. 


My lights.


----------



## seery (Jan 6, 2021)

richbuff said:


> I have a thought that I have enough right now.
> 
> 
> My lights.



Very nice arsenal!

But no large collection like yours is complete without an X70 or two. :naughty:


----------



## richbuff (Jan 6, 2021)

seery said:


> Very nice arsenal!
> 
> But no large collection like yours is complete without an X70 or two. :naughty:


I have been thinking very long and very hard about the Acebeam X70 very hard for a very long time. 

We are both X65 fans, and I have been following all of your posts about the X70 for a while now. 

This is the line entry that I have in my flashlight charting text document: X70 12 x XHP 70.2 and center XHP 35 HI. 8 x 18650 pack, 60,000 lumens and 1,115 meters throw. Head diameter: 116mm/4.6in. weight: 1819gm/64.2 oz with cell pack.

I haven't bought it yet, because I am waiting for Acebeam 14 x SBT90.2 50,000 lumens, 2,000 meters throw: 

https.//acebeam.ru/katalog/kupit-moshhnyj-poiskovyj-fonar/acebeam-x65gt

But your solid recommendation does carry a lot of weight with me, so I might just have to jump in to the X70.


----------



## mickb (Jan 6, 2021)

The internet, chinese factories and a cashed up middle class has created quite a few 'space races' in various hobbies.


----------



## Stress_Test (Jan 6, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Thanks GG.
> 
> Your post (#72) was pretty profound. Caused to go "hmmmm, now why didn't I think of that 200 flashlights, 47 knives, 18 cameras and 4 cars ago?" lol




Oof. 18 cameras. Thought that *I* had bought too many.  Think I've got... 8, maybe 9? Still too many. It's kinda like guns, you gotta just try a bunch of stuff till you find what you like.

Pretty happy with my Canon 80D though, so I think I'm set for the foreseeable future (I hope). 

So, which was your bigger money pit, the flashlights or the cameras?


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 6, 2021)

I suspect some of these themes have been discussed, however these are my reasons for dropping off ~10 years ago then _lightly_ resuming the hobby about 5 years ago.


 I can not use all of my lights often enough to 'need' so many
 My less-frequently used lights with li-ion cells are used infrequently enough that I despair the capacity-sapping effects of self-discharge
 Related to the prior, some of my non li-ion cell-powered lights have seenb cells die inside them from disuse ...
 ... As a result a large number of lights I own are in 'dry' storage, not ready for use
 Never and brighter isn't necessarily better
 _History Doesn't Repeat Itself, but It Often Rhymes_ - so much of what's 'new' is a rehash of things that I've seen before or was done in another industry, has already been done, etc
 Over time I've realized that whatever _ineffable_ quality I was hoping to find with each new purchase simply wasn't going to materialize ... 
 ... As such the novelty has faded and I've shifted some focus to other pursuits

Thus, as a suburbanite who works behind a desk and doesn't have interests where I routinely find myself in dark places for long periods with challenging technical requirements, _I think I've got my illumination needs covered_.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm afraid to think about it ST. 

Probably flashlights by now. 
But it took a while to pass the cost of my Nikon D700 and D7000 outfits. 

Tragically I use a celphone for 90% of my photos now. Last summer I tried to get some impromtu macros of a mushroom with the D7000 and had to get out the instruction book to remember how to spot focus the darn thing. My wife still uses her Canon 7D from time to time.


----------



## seery (Jan 7, 2021)

richbuff said:


> I have been thinking very long and very hard about the Acebeam X70 very hard for a very long time.
> 
> We are both X65 fans, and I have been following all of your posts about the X70 for a while now.
> 
> But your solid recommendation does carry a lot of weight with me, so I might just have to jump in to the X70.


Depending on the UI and build quality, the X65GT may prove to be a very exciting light. 

As such a huge fan, this is something I thought I’d never say. But we just sold our last X65 [and replaced it with X70 number four].

After using the X70 for awhile we found it very annoying going back to the [once admired] UI of the X65. The X70s UI is so much better. 

And being able to drop to either last level used or low from Turbo is great. Also, not having the light go dark while going to double click turbo or double double click turbo max is huge. 

Honestly, losing the double/double double UI entirely was refreshing.

Because of the beam pattern and higher output, the 625 lumen ultra low of the X70 is much more useful than the 500 lumen low mode of the X65. The X70 beam is so perfect and artifact free vs the petals on the X65. 

We haven’t used the Fandles once, they are all still in the box unopened.

The runtimes are great and the light balances in hand very nicely. The charging indicator lights are awesome and the vented cap is a welcomed addition. 

Try one out and I can guarantee you won’t be disappointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## mickb (Jan 7, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> My hobby shifted too. My new hobby is watching bills get smaller and collecting $20 bills instead of toys.
> True, the lighting world does seem platued (sp?) right now.




Good hobby to have bykfixer, you are ahead of the 8 ball with that. Especially with the response to the virus. People dont realise the financial bill that has to be paid from all the shutdowns and stimulus handouts. it hasnt hit yet, but we might even get a taste of luxury spending or lack thereof our brethren in the 2nd world have. Hobbies which became accumulation go back to having just 3-4 treasured items.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 8, 2021)

"When is enough, enough?" isn`t the sort of question I give any conscious thought to, I try avoid limiting thoughts and beleifs around abundance (in whatever form it takes). I just follow my heart and listen to what she says, I`m completely confident I`ll know when the time is right to move on, it`s never let me down before


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2021)

mickb said:


> Good hobby to have bykfixer, you are ahead of the 8 ball with that. Especially with the response to the virus. People dont realise the financial bill that has to be paid from all the shutdowns and stimulus handouts. it hasnt hit yet, but we might even get a taste of luxury spending or lack thereof our brethren in the 2nd world have. Hobbies which became accumulation go back to having just 3-4 treasured items.



Then there was the Maglite 25Days 'til Christmas sale……I added more lights in a month than I had in a couple of years combined.


----------



## dmattaponi (Jan 8, 2021)

In 2016 I made a transition to all rechargeable AA lights, selecting the Thrunite TN4A as my around the house, backyard, and vehicle lights. Thrunite Archer and T10 series for my edc and a few tossed is various desk drawers. I’m quite content having settled on these, and not looking for the next “improved” light. They satisfy my needs and wants as good today as they did in 2016.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 8, 2021)

When you can't afford any more?


----------



## MX421 (Jan 9, 2021)

Once you realize you only have so many hands (or heads in the case of headlamps) and all the areas you'd like to have a light hang out in case you aren't carrying the required light at that area, then adding more just doesn't make that much more sense. It helps that i tend to go High CRI lights only and that most of the lights i have are already upgraded to that capability. Further, the choices of high CRI lights hasn't changed much recently to tempt me.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 9, 2021)

Yes that worked for me.
I decided that I was only now buying lights with Nichias in. It's made everything else so less tempting.
P


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 9, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Perhaps this goes out to long term fans, or minimalists? Recovered flashaholics?
> 
> Is enough, enough because nothing strikes your fancy? Perhaps you yawn at the latest offerings from SHOT Show? Is it because you just aint got anymore room? Maybe because you are out of money? To keep the peace in the home perhaps? Tired of dusting them all?
> 
> ...


Maybe fixer will provide an update regarding his illumination purchases since this first post arose.

Enough for us was when we had different options (thrower, flood, warm, good color rendering, tiny, user interface, style, nostalgia) fulfilled and iterations of favorites. But turns out now that we live a lifestyle that all family members benefit from decent flashlight capabilities, we are starting to use up more flashlights because son loses (OK one of them may have been lost by yours truly) or breaks them and wife mysteriously incites electronic disfunction on occasion. Right now she is missing the last (refurbished) of the Zebralight SC62d trio and the son chose to pay $30 for a protected 18650 battery purchased 2015 in a Nitecore P12 (2016? with its cold, yet white, emitter) after suffering awhile with comparatively underpowered, small capacity, cheap little flashlights following the disappearance of an off brand composite P60 host that sported a nice PFlex Pro engine. Point being, it just might come to pass that your flashlights will yet get actively used. Given possible craziness on into the future, your surplus illuminators may end up being bartered for items you need, right? Just remember to have batteries for barter as well.


----------



## The Hawk (Jan 9, 2021)

I enjoy flashlights, knives and guns. I find myself concentrating on one of these and letting the other two sort of be on stand by mode. There are never enough of any of them, so to answer your question, NEVER.


----------



## joshk (Jan 10, 2021)

Enough was enough when I moved up to COB Leds.  Now everything else is just an 18650 and an LED.


----------



## zoulas (Jan 10, 2021)

There is no doubt the growth rate of flash light technology is tapering off. We are approaching the point at which battery technology cannot keep up with LED technology. This is where the entire process slows down and redundancy kicks in. This is why manufacturers started making lights in different colors because the new technology could not be topped. I expect things to slow down considerably in the coming years unless some technology supersedes lithium ion. The other issue is heat. These 10,000 lumen hot rods cant even run for 30 seconds without ramping down. Some water type cooling may be needed to sustain or exceed those power ratings.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 10, 2021)

When the significant other says it is!


----------



## wayben (Jan 10, 2021)

The real question is "is enough ever enough?".


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 10, 2021)

I`m sure some are already questioning if they have enough now that the Official 2021 Flashlight Challenge has started!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2021)

I started this thread when I had reached a saturation point in my flashlight acquisition(s) and had actually stopped buying anything online. I still mostly buy from a physical store when I do, but even that is few and far between these days. 

I added several Maglite products at the close of 2020 but gave away a sizeable portion of my collection too.


----------



## parang (Jan 10, 2021)

I have three Energizer Hardcase worklights (4xAA) for the workshop and the deck.

A Nichia Armytek Wizard pro for EDC and as a heavy duty headlamp.

An Armytek A2 Prime Pro, for EDC and as a bike mounted light.

A Manker MK41 4xAA CW thrower.

3C and 2D LED Maglites, throwers, solely because I have the NiMh batteries for them. It is kinda my prepper gear.

A few i3E Olights, for the keychains and EDC, one of them UV.

An i5T Cu Olight to go with my brass Zippo and brass Space Pen.

A few Petzl e+lites stashed away in emergency kits.

A Black Diamond Ion lightweight headlamp.

Lastly, I want a 3-4000lm NW/WW full flat flood light and I think I will be happy. 

So no more than 20 in total is enough for me.

After that, I will want higher CRI - I will gradually replace everything with high CRI lights as time goes on, while maintaining NiMh/alkaline compatibility the best I can.

Then it will be truly enough.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2021)

Well rounded platform karang. Nicely done. 
But there will always be room for one more. 
Always. 

Especially now that you are a CPF member……


----------



## flashy bazook (Feb 24, 2021)

I think it depends on needs.

You may have enough and then decide you want to go on a special vacation which might include diving, caving, other activities.

Then you find your available flashlights do not cover these needs.

Or you decide you want to take up (or return to) biking. Well that's a whole new world of flashlight needs there.

Or you may decide you want to use red colored LEDs in certain nights or activities (eg., star watching).

Or you remember you still do not have a good UV flashlight (or infra-red, or laser). Or a big throwing light.

Or you may just look at what is available out there today and find amazing things you had no idea existed. This happened to me when looking through the 2021 Fenix catalog, link provided in the Fenix sub-forum.

I already had a Fenix headlamp, the HM23. This is amazing and served me well during a trip to Africa.

But I was completely floored by what is now available, and already think I like several others.

I also own several Malkoffs, in several different hosts (Five Mega, Oveready, Surefire, Malkoff's own MD line of hosts, the list goes on and on, even a Maglite).

Yet I see the new 18650 Wildcat and want it, too, in neutral.

So it goes. Between technology, clever and creative flashlight makers, and ever changing needs, there is never "enough." It is possible to find some kind of balance, but it will still be the case of getting rid of some and replacing them with others.

PS -- And I forgot to mention the batteries. The 18650 used to be rare, then it caught on, and then it became a flood. And what about the 26650? If you find a good light for it (I found the Emisar D4) you may add that to the collection. Now the 21700 is coming out, which for a long time was simply not available. It may make possible different host-drop-in combinations. Are you really going to stick with the AA's when you can get amazing runtime and lumens with a 21700 in a not-too-big host?

PS2 -- And I also forgot to mention the solar powered flashlights that can be used to recharge your smart-phone. They may now be good enough to consider. Shouldn't every bug-out kit have one of those in it?

PS3 -- And another thing, you can find Fenix headlamp with a 21700 battery! Now if they make one that can also charge the smartphone...


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 24, 2021)

When I have a light I am considering and ask myself "what would I use it for, exactly?"


----------



## BigusLightus (Feb 27, 2021)

Enough is never enough. Too much is just right.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 27, 2021)

I thought I had enough until this past week when I ordered three Thrunite 2A V3 flashlights. I convinced myself that I should have a nightstand light with a momentary on/off capability, and figured that the two AA flashlight was a good balance of capability and economy between my 4AA TN4A’ utility lights and my 1AA T10II EDC light. At the same time I saw these lights on sale for less than $25 and in a moment of weakness...three Thrunite 2A V3 soon arrived in a big brown truck. . Now my wife and I both have one bedside and I have another spare left unopened in the box :-(

Well at least I’m consistent...AA and Thrunite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 1, 2021)

Great minds think alike dmattaponi


----------



## dmattaponi (Mar 1, 2021)

LeanBurn said:


> Great minds think alike dmattaponi



[emoji106] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalamuffin (Mar 1, 2021)

I have about 20 or so handheld lights, that’s certainly more than enough but I have 5 more on my list that I would really like to add. I also have a few that I plan to get rid of. After I’m done with those on my list I might buy a couple more to play around with if I come across the right thing, (like maybe a fun maglite build) but I’m pretty much done otherwise.

Weapon lights don’t count, more of those will only be added if necessary. I might get a lantern for camping eventually.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 1, 2021)

When is enough, enough? I'll let you know when I can ceiling bounce my light off the moon. Seriously, I'm pretty satisfied with some of the lights I have today. Brightness and runtime I'm good with. L.e.d. lights could use more throw though.


----------



## parang (Mar 2, 2021)

Soon we will collect high CRI LEP lights. LED made incandescent bulbs obsolete and now LEP is making LED obsolete. Everyone will upgrade to the new tech and the cycle will repeat itself.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Mar 4, 2021)

Enough is enough when ya got a drawer full of bang-zoom 4-digit lumen lights then come to the realization that yer G3 with a Malkoff M61LL is your favorite.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m always looking for “better”. But honestly, what I carry the most are lights that I have owned for 5-10 years. Peak Eiger nichia, modded Quark ti, bored C2, and a few modded Mag C sized. 
I have enough, just maybe something will come along that bumps one of my favorites down a notch or two; and I’ll never know unless I try them.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 4, 2021)

ChattanoogaPhil said:


> Enough is enough when ya got a drawer full of bang-zoom 4-digit lumen lights then come to the realization that yer G3 with a Malkoff M61LL is your favorite.



I used to think like that too. 
That was until the day I realized the more I log onto CPF the less likely enough will ever be enough.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 5, 2021)

parang said:


> Soon we will collect high CRI LEP lights. LED made incandescent bulbs obsolete and now LEP is making LED obsolete. Everyone will upgrade to the new tech and the cycle will repeat itself.



LEP has a strong advantage in long-throw applications where its greater ease of collimation than LED makes for more compact designs. Not sure if it's in a position to edge out arc lamps (HID, XSA) but its general similarity to LED (DC operation, relatively low operating temperatures) could be an advantage relative to arc lamps' somewhat violent startup physics necessitating high-voltage ballasts.

But where it shines in the niche of long throw it seems like it stumbles in general usage where all-around performance is desired at a low cost. Its efficiency relative to LED is poor: cutting-edge blue laser diodes are hitting ~40% component efficiency, more typical efficiencies look to be around 8% while blue LED diodes are around 80% now. LEP is appreciably more expensive than LED - which could partially be due to the lack of economy of scale, but also looks to be related to the greater inherent complexity of the technology.


----------



## Slumber (Mar 5, 2021)

When my flashlights kick like shotguns at turn on, that will be enough.


----------



## aznsx (Mar 6, 2021)

Slumber Pass said:


> When my flashlights kick like shotguns at turn on, that will be enough.



)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 6, 2021)

When it's enough already, and I just wanna get some sleep. 

- Cosmo Kramer


----------



## richbuff (Apr 2, 2021)

I have been in a slump for the past three months, because I have a very nice collection, and nothing in the past three months has stricked my fancy. 


The last ten lights that I bought: 

40. Astrolux MF05 SBT90.2 8 x 18650 August 24, 2020. 5,000 lumens, 3,162 meters. 8 x 18650. Top led thrower. 

41. BLF GT94 Oct 19, 2020. 4 x SBT90.2, 8 x 18650 button top. LOP. After a four year wait, the first light that has both more throw and more lumens than the X65. 

42. Another BLF GT94 Nov 13, 2020. 4 x SBT90.2, 8 x 18650 button top. Smmoth. Arrived 14 days after I ordered it. This one is so I can have one in each hand, and feel the exhiliration. 

43. HK90vn driver VNX2. Nov. 14, 2020. 3 x 21700 40T solder blob top, 3 x SBT 90.2. 14,000; 1732.

44. Another HK90, from FM BG. Nov. 19, 2020. A great medium-large size light. 

45. Mateminco MT90 Plus vn, December 4, 2020. 5,500 lumens, 2.84 MCD, 3,371 meters throw. 8 x 18650. Upper end of led throw. 

46. Another Nitewatch NSX53, Vn boosted, Dec. 24, 2020. 9,300 lumens, 444 meters throw. 

47. Imalent MS06vn, Dec. 24, 2020. Small boost. 529 meters throw. 6 x 70.2, 3 x protected 21700. Handy flooder. 

48. Astrolux (Mateminco) FT02S Dec. 28, 2020. Single 26650/21700/18650. 4 x XHP50.2 from a single cell. 11,000 lumens, 546 meters. Nice combination of throw and flood, at the same time. 

49. Lumintop FW21aPro Vn 3 x 90.2, March 2, 2021. de lens, 8,500 lumens, 486 meters. Small multiple 90.2. 


My lights.


----------



## ten5three (Apr 4, 2021)

Single emitter, 600lms and 6 hours on high, 3 months on a useful low, on an 18350, that looks like a Ti PDS or a Ti bitz, with a lucidrv2 or HDS UI. I’ll be done then.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Apr 4, 2021)

Maybe it`s the days getting longer or something, but I`v not bought or considered buying any more lights for the last few months, I seem to be happy where I`m at in terms of lights owned. We`ll see what next Autumn brings though.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 4, 2021)

Same here KA. Sometimes it's just fun to re-discover the light we don't use very often and go "hmmmm, that's a proper flashlight"…… (watched Luther last night so British slang is bouncing around in my head today)


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 5, 2021)

Katherine Alicia said:


> Maybe it`s the days getting longer or something, but I`v not bought or considered buying any more lights for the last few months, I seem to be happy where I`m at in terms of lights owned. We`ll see what next Autumn brings though.



I've found that my use cases are more than adequately covered - walking dogs at night, project work around the house, patrolling my _expansive_ ⅛-acre lot - and thus the urge is sated. It doesn't help that the few options I gave some attention to in the last 12 months - Noctigon KR4, KR1, K1, and the Lumintop FW21 Pro - are either near-duplicates _(KR4 much like my D4's; KR1 much like my D1)_, or a bit much for my actual needs _(K1 throws more than I'll ever need in the suburbs - more than I'll even need visiting the folks in the country; FW21 PRO a heck of a lot more lumens than dog-walking on fixed 6'/2m lead demands)_.


----------



## orbital (Apr 6, 2021)

+

Over the last several years I'v purchased a bunch of lights (at great deals) for gifts.

Today, had a good think about how many & came up with 7~8 lights ready for gifts.
Combine that w/ my own light collection in use, well > you get the picture enough

Found one of my lights today I completely forgot about, a *Thrunite T20* in neutral tint.
great little light


----------



## greatscoot (Apr 11, 2021)

I would consider my collection small (by flashaholic standards), it's about 36 lights, which includes the lights in my car. I've thought about thinning them out, but I have a pretty eclectic collection and the only true duplicates I have are my HDS's (two white LED's and one Red LED). I do have a couple of AA lights coming and I'd really like a 1xAA McClicky pak. 

I'd like to say that those will be my last, but you never know.


----------



## pnwoutdoors (Apr 11, 2021)

> When is enough, enough?



Also took me ~3yrs to winnow the excess and get to what worked best for me. 

Malkoff drop-in M61 w/ a generic P60 host, crenelated ring, 18650 Li-Ion battery. Bright enough, reliable enough, and turns out it lasts long enough for me. For longer trips, I simply bring a 4-pack of recharged 18650 spares. Have several of these. They haven't failed me yet.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 15, 2021)

Enough is enough.... when you get sick of this hobby to the point you can walk away with zero anxiety. Sick, or bored. With no 2nd thoughts at all. Also, don't let certain individuals ruin this hobby for you. I don't mean getting sick of _them_. I mean the hobby itself. A few months back, I disagreed with an individual on CPF whom I used to respect. I believed the feeling was mutual. Then I got a PM from him.

It was filled with 4-letter expletives, delusional ranting about a third CPF member, and a bizarre scheme to make me look bad in front of a certain Admin's eyes. And his delusional genuine belief that he had pulled off that scheme. Okay.... And, this is a member who goes out of his way to make himself look respectable, educated, and more than a bit high-brow on CPF. He then demanded that I not reply to him. Found out that several other members are also toxic. Funny how a planetary pandemic can bring out everyones' true colors. 

Yet, I'm still here on CPF because thankfully the vast majority of its members are decent human-beings with a shared interest. So, enjoy the hobby. Don't waste your time with delusional members who are probably mentally unstable. CPF has an Ignore Button for a reason.


----------



## aznsx (Apr 16, 2021)

There's some wisdom there in what you say, Mono. It's not like the 'bad apple' thing - they don't seem to spoil the whole barrel here. Like you, I try pretty hard to avoid letting them do that. Lotsa good apples around here!


----------



## ampdude (Apr 16, 2021)

Katherine Alicia said:


> Maybe it`s the days getting longer or something, but I`v not bought or considered buying any more lights for the last few months, I seem to be happy where I`m at in terms of lights owned. We`ll see what next Autumn brings though.



I typically, but not always go through that cycle. When it's daylight out for up to 16 hours they aren't on my mind nearly as much.

Towards the late summer I start thinking about my light situation again.


----------



## aznsx (Apr 16, 2021)

ampdude said:


> I typically, but not always go through that cycle. When it's daylight out for up to 16 hours they aren't on my mind nearly as much.
> 
> Towards the late summer I start thinking about my light situation again.



Darkness is indeed a powerful influence...So much so that I just ordered another new light last night before the daylight hours get any longer and I can no longer use that justification. Perfectly reasonable logic. I don't have a problem


----------



## Burgess (Apr 21, 2021)

Interesting thread here !

lovecpf


I still love flashlights as much as EVER,
and have been a Flashaholic for well over 60 years now.


But I have come to the Realization that I now own
enough flashlights to last me a Lifetime,
plus several reincarnations.

Gonna' just enjoy the ones I've got.


One basic point which makes this process MUCH
easier for Me, is that I've never been captivated
by the idea of Maximum Lumens.

Truly 99% of my needs are nicely met
by a range of 0 to 99 Lumens.

So I've never been driven by BRIGHTER BRIGHTER BRIGHTER.

< not that there's anything Wrong with that . . . . >

:grouphug:
_


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 22, 2021)

I bought a metal shed since my wooden shed has seen better days. First thoughts were not where to put the work bench or the lawn mower but where to put the flashlights. Since it has a steel frame my brain started pondering magnetized work multi LED work lights. Oh I had a couple in stock but I'm pretty sure that next time I'm at sprawl mart or the auto parts store I'll be spying the magnetized work lights.


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 22, 2021)

Burgess said:


> One basic point which makes this process MUCH
> easier for Me, is that I've never been captivated
> by the idea of Maximum Lumens./QUOTE]
> 
> Same. My D4's can produce _more light than is useful to me_, albeit for only a few seconds at a time. I could get more lumens for longer from the 'beer can' formfactor, but I can't really use that much in my daily life.


----------



## Ce Vre (Apr 24, 2021)

I have a Nicron N9, the 18650 1000 lumen brother of the N7. I've used an integrated micro USB rechargeable EBL battery off of Amazon 3,400mah 3.7v and unknown amps, but I'm assuming 10. I've recently purchased 4 Sony US18650VTC6 15amp 3000mah 4.2v peak battery. There's definitely a difference as I have a second N9 (first one acquired and annoying defect to the swivel) to compare and swap batteries too. Not a big difference, but immediately noticeable. Cleaner and larger center point and a little brighter. Concern is am I causing any damage to it? Gets much hotter and after roughly 20 seconds a high pitched ringing comes from it. Is this all overkill?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 24, 2021)

Welcome to CPF, Ce Vre! Can't help but wonder if your name is a different spelling of the french phrase for something like "It's true"


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 28, 2021)

There is no condition 'enough.' It goes from 'not enough' to 'too much.'


----------



## aznsx (Apr 28, 2021)

Timothybil said:


> There is no condition 'enough.' It goes from 'not enough' to 'too much.'



That's a deceptively simple statement with a LOT of wisdom in/behind it - one of the best examples I've ever seen!


----------



## Poppy (Apr 29, 2021)

Hmmm, I thought I had enough, but I am visiting with my Dad... and he doesn't have enough! So I recently bought a 2 pack of auto on power failure lights, and a 2 cell 18650 rechargeable COB light.

I am restraining myself from getting a 3D lantern.


----------



## IdleLion (May 10, 2021)

I honestly think that if I had unlimited recourses and could buy any and all the lights I wanted I would quickly be over it. A big part of the fun for me is holding my collection and financial investment to a limit. Then constantly comparing and weeding out lights as I add new. It makes it challenging and fun to try to find the best light in each of my personal categories and it is so awesome when a light comes along and dethrones a light.

I also think we are on the brink of a lot of new technology and that is going to make things even more interesting. Some lights will stay in the collection no matter how outdated they get because I love them!


----------



## vadimax (May 10, 2021)

Enough is when you notice your wifie ordering a freezer slightly bigger than you.


----------



## thermal guy (May 10, 2021)

😂😂😂😂.


----------



## marinemaster (Jun 3, 2021)

60 lumens single mode light
50 lumens and 300 lumens two mode light


----------



## aznsx (Jun 3, 2021)

marinemaster said:


> 60 lumens single mode light
> 50 lumens and 300 lumens two mode light



Approximately the latter, w/ double-tap for the low, is the 'always carry' that never leaves my pocket. I guess that means I could stop right there, but will I?


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 4, 2021)

At least flashlights are cheaper than handguns


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 4, 2021)

kerneldrop said:


> At least flashlights are cheaper than handguns



There's more overlap in that space than many realize.


----------



## ELZ (Jul 8, 2021)

I mentioned this on another thread, but since I got my Elzetta with a M61W and a Peak Eiger (and a few back-ups of these), I haven't felt the need to buy any more.

My enthusiasm for flashlights hasn't waned. I use them now every day with the same excitement I had when they were new.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 9, 2021)

There is no 'enough!' It goes straight from 'not enough' to 'too many!'


----------



## UFO (Jul 12, 2021)

That's actually a very good question. I ask myself that about knives, especially older, American made pocket knives. I think what happens is I alternate between the two. If I focus on knives for a while, there's a lot of new developments in flashlight technology so by the time I get back to it, it's interesting again.

Same with knives. If I focus on flashlights for a while, I start seeing older knives that I'd like to have and so I start to re-focus on those. It's a vicious cycle so in the end, who knows when enough is enough.


----------



## vicv (Jul 17, 2021)

For me I can not longer find any practical lights. I just read a review for a armytek wizard. It's 2400 lumens! 2400! When 240 is plenty. And obviously none of these light can actually keep that output constant. It seems gimmicky. Even surefires now put out 500 lumens with a single cr123a. And going to the large dies to get the output. Which ruins the throw. 
So for me it's lights have gotten too bright for no reason except people think more is better and more valuable.
So now I look for vintage incandescent lights As they were built more for usability and quality instead of outright output


----------



## richbuff (Jul 17, 2021)

vicv said:


> For me I can not longer find any practical lights. I just read a review for a armytek wizard. It's 2400 lumens! 2400! When 240 is plenty. And obviously none of these light can actually keep that output constant. It seems gimmicky. Even surefires now put out 500 lumens with a single cr123a. And going to the large dies to get the output. Which ruins the throw.
> So for me it's lights have gotten too bright for no reason except people think more is better and more valuable.
> So now I look for vintage incandescent lights As they were built more for usability and quality instead of outright output


What is your current favorite practical light?


----------



## vicv (Jul 17, 2021)

Maglite 3c with 2x 18650 and a 5 cell bulb. Or a lumens factory e2e with an ho e2r lamp.
For LED an old streamlight polystinger or 1l 1aa


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2021)

richbuff said:


> What is your current favorite practical light?


That oughta be a thread. 
And so it is……
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...avorite-practical-light&p=5461232#post5461232


----------



## vicv (Jul 18, 2021)

I wasn't meaning to derail if that what you meant Mr. Fixer. 
My point was at this time I feel I have enough lights and no new ones interest me. Because they're so impractical


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2021)

No, I was not thinking that at all. I was thinking "man what a cool idea for a thread"……
I agree 100% about your view on the current state of flashlights. Very few pique my interest either, which is why I started this thread.

The quote "that oughta be a thread……and so it is" came from a quote by Sammy Llams (Bodeans singer) who told his producer one day "she's looking for me somewhere" (talking about Emmy Lou Harris) and his producer T-Bone Burnett said "hey that oughta be a song"…… Sammy replied "and so it is"……the song "Lookin' for me Somewhere" was bourn out of it. 
I just listened to it a little while ago, which prompted the previous post.


----------



## richbuff (Jul 19, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> That oughta be a thread.
> And so it is……
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...avorite-practical-light&p=5461232#post5461232



Good idea! and besides fav practical light, here is another new topic: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-What-is-your-definition-of-a-Practical-light


--------------
2Tim 4:6-8


----------



## orbital (Nov 14, 2022)

+

_Slotting this in here::_

Several months ago I gave my UPS driver a Nitecore penlight.
Over the last couple years he's delivered all kinds of big/heavy/awkward solar stuff to my house. It was the least I could do and float him a light..
Asked him if he had anything like that & he said "no I don't.. 'thanks!"

Fast forward to this afternoon,
ran into him today & asked how that lights' working out for him,, he perked up immediately & said "I use it all the time, in fact just a couple nights ago I put it in hat to work on something in my basement"

I said 'well alright' & thanked him again

*When is enough, enough?* likely never, since I enjoy giving lights away.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 16, 2022)

I used to buy lights on sale to give to the trash man, the mail carrier, UPS dude etc. One year I bought 25 Coast HP-1 lights from an Amazon sale and gave away nearly every one. Those were a little 1aa zoomie that were $7 each. I started out buying 10, then 10 more then 5 to keep but only kept 2. I doubt any are still in use due to a tail cap switch issue or worse...alkaleak. But back then everybody who got one liked it.

Now, pretty much everybody who wants an LED light has one or three. Or a celphone  
But around 2015 that was not the case.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Nov 16, 2022)

Since the thread has been revived... 

I honestly don't know when enough is enough, and if "enough" is ever set in stone. Getting into 21700 lights and the new LEDs (FC40 and 519A are lots of fun) now has me going again, although I definitely slowed down since I started. I don't stretch my budget to buy lights anymore, and typically only set sights on one at a time. 

One might say it's *gasp* responsible flashaholism!... but come on, we all know that doesn't exist


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 16, 2022)

Enough is enough when you run out of money. You have to choose to be content with what you have until you have more money, or sell some lights to buy new ones.


----------



## 3_gun (Nov 17, 2022)

Enough is a very open point. I had at one point, "enough". It was a Fenix LD10r5 a twist head high/low, rear button, single AA battery, EDC light. It met my needs for well over 10 years of use. Till it didn't & it wasn't "enough" anymore. Still a good light but it's not enough today.

Now more than 20 different lights in & I've gotten real close to enough but the "enough" today is a whole lot bigger than in the past. 

I have a single battery "thrower" that's smaller & brighter than the one mounted to my car years ago. A work EDC that runs for [email protected] easily off a 21700 that didn't exist when I last shopped for a light. An 14500 EDC causal light that's slightly larger that a AA & can hit 1000L on turbo. Lights in CU & Ti that are as much jewelry as a watch would be. "Enough"? Didn't get to the 18650 IP68 light with a cold weather battery good to well below freezing or the bike light that's light weight, weather sealed & vibration proof. Still haven't gotten to the high CRI, flood lights for camera use. Enough? Hard to say since I haven't gotten to a weapon, work or head light.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 17, 2022)

For gift-giving, "enough" was a few years back. Family members and close friends taken care of years ago. Many were thankful, almost none used them. Done with co-workers many years ago as well, even though I've switched jobs a couple of times since then. One was very grateful. Ironically it was a very cheaply made Garrity 1AAA LED keychain light. Used to be my EDC at the time. Caught her admiring it a couple of times. The rest.... Decided the near-future frustrations and headaches weren't worth it.

One example: Very first 2AA MiniMag LED model. Looking back, a historic model now. Long ago, had one; never used it. Gifted it to a security co-worker whom I shared a shift with at Marymount Manhattan college. Specifically the old dormitory. We worked at night, and he didn't have a light. For some bizarre reason, never occurred to him to get one he could EDC on the job. He seemed thankful. Few weeks later I notice he's not using it. Asked him about it. So one night while changing into his uniform in the backroom, which takes him half an hour (not even exaggerating), he "lost" the light. Not really. He switches out of his civilian clothes, and into his uniform. But whereas most folks would have a belt on both their pants, he'd take off and put on the same belt; on a nightly basis. So, with the Mag pouch attached to his belt, one night he forgot. It went flying underneath a table in the small backroom. Rather than get down on one knee to retrieve it, he just left it there! Planned on getting it later. Forgot. When he remembered, it was gone.

No, he's not elderly. Just a former raging alcoholic who finally managed to get that monkey off his back after many long years. Sadly, it was clear though that only most of him had made it back; not all. Didn't bother me at first. But the more I thought about it, the more it did. Last time I gifted a co-worker a light.

Truth is, most of the security staff at MMC were far from respectable. I thought he was different. A blend of in-house and contracted guards. The in-house ones were just horrible people who were extremely lucky to have great-paying jobs they clearly didn't deserve. Especially the one who looked like Santa Claus. Arrogant as hell. Got his job because his father worked at MMC and got him in there. If not for that, he'd likely be homeless living in a box. Security team headed up by former NYPD detectives. Also, arrogant and retired early from the NYPD in order to make more money. Shows you how intelligent the school's Admins. are. Detective work and Security have _almost_ nothing in common. It's like hiring FDNY fire-fighters to head up your dog grooming business. But in fairness, they didn't just sit around doing nothing....

One student who was clearly an alcoholic was made to sign a contract that she would leave, without getting the rest of her tuition money refunded, if she ever returned to the dorms drunk again. Well, obviously no alcoholic can keep such a promise. Doubt such a document would even be admissible in court. They waited. Three weeks later, she screwed up and got kicked out. A male student became homeless shortly after graduation. He kept stopping by the dorms, begging for a bit of food or a spot to flop on. One of the other guards called the school. The Dean and the former NYPD detectives put in a massive effort to contact the former student. They found him. No, they didn't try to help him! They threatened him with jail-time if he ever returned to the dorms! Honestly, that's why I genuinely thought the security guard I worked with at MMC was different. He wasn't a scumbag.


----------

